# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Е.М. Шриман Хари Паршада Дас

## Raja Kumari dasi

Преодоление посредственности на пути бхакти: почему так трудно стать чистым преданным

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Санскрит: стих для Шри Радхи 




!!!  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/hariparshad

----------


## Ruslan

Почему "Хари Паршад Дас" , а не Прабху ?  (в названии темы)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Название темы звучит : Его Милость Шриман Хари Паршада Дас 
Предлагаю изучить наследие Шрилы Прабхупады по этому вопросу : http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7222

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=43769
*Some thoughts on ‘Fast Breaking’* 
Hari Parshad Das



*Размышления о "прерывании поста"* 
Хари Паршад Дас 



Бывает, преданные спрашивают других преданных (или меня самого) о времени прерывания поста на экадаши.  Хотя я понимаю, что использование фразы «прерывание поста» - это традиция, и в общем-то у меня нет претензий к тем, кто ею пользуется, но также со всем смирением я должен сказать, что эта фраза не передает смысла изначального, санскритского термина *vrata-paranam* (врата-паранам).

Английское 'breakfast' (завтрак, дословно «прерывание поста») происходит от старо-английского «undernmete/morgenmete», что означает прием пищи в 9 утра/утром. Ночью во сне тело остается без какой бы то ни было еды, и трапеза около 9 утра прерывает этот пост.

Только вот «врата» не означает «пост». *Vrata* означает «обет». Пост, голодание (*uposanam*) – это лишь одна из составляющих обета. В идеале день экадаши-враты должен быть свободен от любых других обременений. Этот день посвящается выражению любви Кришне - единственному объекту любви всей нашей жизни.

А термин *paranam*  означает «успешное завершение». 

Таким образом, термин vrata-paranam буквально означает «успешное завершение обетов» (подразумевается не прерывание обета, но исполнение).

В день *parana* (двадаши) с тяжелым сердцем мы просим разрешения у нашего возлюбленного Божества возвратиться, погрузиться в свои повседневные занятия. Преданный(ая) завершает свои обеты экадаши, молясь:

ajnana-timirandhasya
vratenanena kesava
prasada sumukho natha
jnana-drsti-prado bhava

«О Господь, о Кешава! Пожалуйста, будь благосклонен к этой незначительной душе, ослепленной невежеством, и милостиво позволь благодаря исполнению этого обета (экадаши) видеть глазами божественного знания». 

(Хари-бхакти-виласа 13.231)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post158955

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Хари Паршад Прабху имеет степень Masters in Computer Engineering (магистр в области вычислительной техники) и преподает эту науку в Университете. Он познакомился с сознанием Кришны в 2001 году, он иниициированный ученик Его Святейшества Радхи-Говинды Госвами Махараджа, старшего ученика Шрилы Прабхупады. Служил в молодежном отделении ИСККОН, а спустя 7 лет из-за превосходного владения санскритом был назначен в Комитет по соответствию шастрам (Shastric Advisory Commission) и в настоящее время служит там. Хари Паршад Прабху также является помощником редактора изданий Gopal Jiu Publications, известного в мире по публикациям духовных книг и журналов.

http://gopaljiu.ru/files/bindu/Bindu-14-rus.pdf

----------


## Ruslan

> Название темы звучит : Его Милость Шриман Хари Паршада Дас 
> Предлагаю изучить наследие Шрилы Прабхупады по этому вопросу : http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=7222


Там аж 13 страниц. Всё это читать? Нельзя ли покороче, на пальцах   :smilies:

----------


## Ruslan

Раджа Кумари Даси, он и сейчас преподаёт Computer Engineering ?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Там аж 13 страниц. Всё это читать? Нельзя ли покороче, на пальцах


Здесь это будет оффтоп, лучше все подробности в той теме обсуждать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> он и сейчас преподаёт Computer Engineering ?


Судя по оригинальному тексту - да. Почему бы ему и сейчас не преподавать? Отличная работа. А почему это вас интересует? Он женат, у них маленький сын (многие посмотрели на FB видео: малыш начинает плакать, как только папа прекращает повторять Харе Кришна - вот это его сын),

----------


## Варган

> Преданный(ая) завершает свои обеты экадаши, молясь:
> 
> ajnana-timirandhasya
> vratenanena kesava
> prasada sumukho natha
> jnana-drsti-prado bhava
> 
> «О Господь, о Кешава! Пожалуйста, будь благосклонен к этой незначительной душе, ослепленной невежеством, и милостиво позволь благодаря исполнению этого обета (экадаши) видеть глазами божественного знания». 
> 
> ...


Примите мои поклоны! В тексте стиха из Хари-бхакти-виласы 13.231 "prasada" - опечатка. Правильно - "prasIda".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

5 августа 2018 




~ Вода, иссушающая воду  ~
.
na kenapi srutam drstam
varina vari susyati
aho bhanusuta-vara
bhava-sindhur visusyati
.
Никто и никогда не слышал и не видел, чтобы вода высыхала от воды. Насколько удивительна дочь бога солнца (Ямуна), чьи воды полностью иссушают воды океана материального существования.
.

— Subhasita-ratna-bhandagaram, Adbhuta-rasa-nirdesah. Перевод шлоки на английский: Hari Parshad Das
.

Картина "Ямуна ночью", Вриндаван Дас

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ответы на вопросы индийских преданных : 

- Высок ли шанс у дживы, неотъемлемой частицы Кришны, погрузившейся в брахман и забывшей о своей индивидуальности (пример с зеленым попугаем в зелени леса) обратиться к преданному служению? 

- Как это  так, что Парашурама действует в то же время, что и другая аватара – Господь Рама? И почему Он с Ним соревновался? 

- Почему говорится, что Шива – лучший среди Вайшавов, если Шримати Радхарани - лучшая преданная Господа?   

- Отличия брахмавади и майавади

- Если все четыре сампрадайи ведут к совершенству и одному и тому же Господу, почему у них отличающиеся учения?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*~ Когда ветер хочет подобающего служения  ~*


.
 В Шримад-Бхагаватам (10.3.4) в описании явления Кришны на Джанмаштами говорится: 
«вавайу вайух сукха-спаршах  пунйа-гандха-вахах-шучи  / задул приятный, несущий свежесть и благоухание ветерок» (вайу).
.
С чего бы это ветер вдруг задул приятно и благоуханно? Поэт-преданный Харишури объясняет это так:

.
(поется на мотив Брахма-самхиты):

путрена  праг  гханумата  кртайа`сйа  бхуйах 
сащрушайа`тра  бхрищам  асми  кртартха  эва
сакшад  татхапи ахам  ихапи  самачарейам 
севам  атах  паричачара  тада  са  дасах 
.

Полубог ветра размышлял: «В предыдущей эпохе (трета) моим сыном Хануманом Господу было оказано замечательное служение, и я благословлен уже одним только этим служением сына. Все же, мне бы очень хотелось послужить Господу непосредственно своим телом».
.

Поэтому этот слуга Господа по имени Вайу совершил такое служение, что для удовольствия Господа задул приятный ветерок.
.

- Комментарий Бхакти-расаянам к Шримад-Бхагаватам (10.3.4)
перевод  с санскрита на английский:  Хари Паршад Дас







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

25 окт 2018 



Игры Кришны необычайны, полны сладости: каждый Его шаг – танец, каждое слово – как песня, а вся деятельность полна глубокого смысла. Кришна раскрывает их неявные смыслы в сердцах Своих дорогих преданных. Пожалуйста, присоединяйтесь к захватывающему путешествию по Кришна-катхе, в котором мы найдем ответы на разные вопросы, связанные с Дамодара-лилой. 

Почемы Кришне хотелось пить молоко из груди Матери Яшоды? 
Почему она оставила Его, чтобы спасти молоко? 
Почему Кришна скривился в гневе?
Почему Кришна сидел на перевернутой ступе? 
Почему убегал от нее? 
Почему веревка оказывалась короче на два пальца? 
На что указал Нанда Махарадж, развязав Кришну?

Ответы на эти и многие другие вопросы найдем в комментариях таких трансценденталистов, как Шрила Прабхупада, Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, Шрила Джива Госвами, Шрила Санатана Госвами, Шри Харисури и Махакави Дхундхираджа Шастри.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

1 

*~ Господь отвернувшийся ~*


Верховный Господь - _сарвато-мукхам_. Лик Его всюду, по всем направлениям вселенной. Бхагавад-гита (13.14) подтверждает это: _сарвато ’кши-широ-мукхам_ - «Его лики повсюду во вселенной».
.
Но вот когда Мать Яшода помчалась за ним, наш всевидящий Господь побежал от нее без оглядки.  Так Яшода стал первой из преданных, победившей качество Господа _сарвато-мукхам_  :smilies: 
.
Но остается не разрешенным самый важный вопрос. «Почему?» Почему он даже не глядел на нее, пока она гналась за ним с этим прутиком в руке? 
.
Поэт-преданный Харисури говорит: «маленький» на санскрите - «_сукшма_», а «палка» -«_ветра_».
Затем он говорит нам, что _сукшма_ означает не только «маленький», но и «тонкий». А «_ветра_» означает не только «палка», но и «знание». Харисури объясняет нам, что есть одно чрезвычайно глубокое послание, которое Кришна хотел бы передать всем спиритуалистам этим своим действием, когда он отвернулся от Матери Яшоды, пока она сердито преследовала его. Вот его реализация:

slisyad rosam mano yavat
tavad isah paran-mukhah
suksma-vetrasritasyapi
bhaved ity abhavat sphutam

*«До тех пор пока  в уме остается хотя бы капля гнева по отношению к Верховному Господу, Верховный Господь не поворачивает Свой лик в сторону такого человека, хотя тот может нести сукшма(маленькое / тонкое)-ветра (палочка / знание). Это ясное послание Господь передает всем и каждому».*
.
- Комментарий «Бхакти-расаянам» к Шримад-Бхагаватам (10.9.9)
Перевод с санскрита на английский: Хари Паршад Дас



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

2 

*~ Поимка изначального Робин Гуда ~*

.
Все мы слышали о Робин Гуде. Да, том самом, из английского фольклора, о том, кто крал у богатых и раздавал бедным.
.
Но думал ли кто, что он лишь отражение настоящего Робин Гуда, родившегося около 5000 лет назад во Вриндаване как сын Матери Яшоды. Наш вриндаванский Робин Гуд приступил к  занятиям воровством в очень юном возрасте. Мало того, он был так предан своему делу, что крал масло в своем собственном доме, чтобы раздавать его бедным обездоленным обезьянам.
.
Правда, в нашем жестоком обществе Робин Гуда часто понимают неправильно. Так было и с нашим вриндаванским Робин Гудом. Его собственная мать преследовала его, схватила и удерживала около ступы, перед всеми гопами и гопи Вриндавана.
.
Что ж,  теперь Мать Яшода могла выбрать любую колонну в своем доме, чтобы привязать его, однако выбрала ступу. Поэт-преданный Харисури никогда не уставал задаваться самым важным вопросом - почему?

Почему именно ступа? Почему не что-то другое? Он дал сладкий ответ на этот вопрос, сочинив следующий стих: 
.
ayam cauras caura-karmany
etat sahayya-bhag abhut
iti viksya dvayor bandhar-
hatam tatra babandha tam
.
«Этот (Кришна) – прямо вор, а это (ступа) – прямо-таки пособник вора (поскольку помогает в деле воровства)». 
.
Рассуждая так, Мать Яшода решила связать вора и его подельника друг с другом  :smilies:  

- «Бхакти-расаянам» Шри Харисури к Шримад-Бхагаватам (10.9.14)
Перевод с санскрита на английский - Хари Паршад Дас






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

3

*~ Высочайшее счастье Матери ~*
.
(поется на мотив Шад-Госвами аштаки):

yesam balataya sukhodaya-karas tesam na sad-gunyato
yesam tadrsa-rupatas ca sukhadas tesam na balatvatah
sac-cid-rupataya ca balakataya nihsima-saukhya-pradas
tesam eva subhaktimanta iha ye 'trodahrtir gopika
.
«Тех преданных, которым он дарует радость своих детских игр, он не радует проявлением своего всемогущества. 
(пример : царь Дашаратха)

С другой стороны, преданных, которым он доставляет удовольствие,  являя свое всемогущество, 
он не радует, играя с ними как ребенок. (пример : четверо Кумаров)

И среди всех этих совершенных душ вселенной некоторые преданы настолько, что он одновременно* 
радует их и своими детскими играми, и являя им свое всемогущество. Лучший пример - Мать Яшода».

______________

«Бхакти-расаянам» Шри Хари-сури к Шримад-Бхагаватам (10.9.20). 
Перевод с санскрита: Хари Паршад Дас


* В Дамодара-лиле Кришна доставил удовольствие Матери Яшоде одновременно двумя способами. Когда она привязывала его к ступе, он радовал ее как дитя, плача и проявляя разные детские эмоции. В то же самое время он показывал свое могущество, сопротивляясь связыванию.  Также мать Яшода получила удовольствие от проявления могущества Господа, когда она приняла вызов и принялась связывать его с большей решимостью. Хари-сури говорит, что оттого она – лучший пример среди преданных, испытавших от Господа оба вида удовольствия  :smilies:  



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

4 

*~ Темноликий Господь оттирает  темноту ~*

Шрила Прабхупада часто говорил, что от духовной жизни не надо ждать утопии. Он имел в виду, что даже в общении с Господом и его вечно освобожденными преданными будут ситуации, когда возникают разные мнения.  
.
Но одно дело преданный, конфликтующий с другим. И совсем другое – вступить в конфликт с самим Богом! Обычно преданные соглашаются с тем, что Кришна говорит и позволяют ему исполнить его желания. Однако Мать Яшода делала то, что непросто для других преданных. Она конфликтовала с самим Бхагаваном. 
.
Во-первых, она расстроила его, отвлекшись на убегающее молоко. Далее, она вступила с ним в настоящий конфликт, пытаясь привязать к ступе. Как только это началось, Бхагаван расплакался. Что ж, _шастры_ подтверждают: _рудитам хи балам шишунам_, «плач – сила всех детей». 
.
И вот, когда он заплакал, _каджал_  (сурьма) вокруг его глаз начал растекаться, и он принялся тереть их ручками. Поэт-преданный Хари-сури никогда не уставал задаваться самым важным вопросом своей жизни: почему? 

Почему Кришна тер глаза ручками? Отвечая на свой вопрос, он сочинил великолепный стих: 
.
mad anvavayadimayor himahimo-
srayoh kalankam mama caksi-rupayoh
katham sahe nanv iti rodanac-chalat
tad-anjanam ksalayati sma panina
.
[Кришна думал] «Мои два глаза* – это солнце и луна. Луна и Солнце – основатели двух уважаемых династий, в которых я появился. Однако теперь их застилает темный _каджал_, и их репутация померкла. Разве я могу стерпеть такое?» 

Думая так, чтобы оттереть подмоченную репутацию членов своей собственной семьи, Верховный Господь вытирал глаза руками». 


- «Бхакти-расаянам» Шри Хари-сури к Шримад-Бхагаватам (10.9.11)
Перевод с санскрита на английский: Хари Паршад дас 

* В Бхагавад-гите 11.19 ясно провозглашается, что Солнце и Луна – два его глаза. 




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

15 дек 2018 

*~ Господь, возвышающий династии освобожденных ~*

В «Ананда-вриндавана-чампу» Шрила Кави Карнапур рассказывает, что, хотя Шри Вриндаван находится вне пределов материального времени, все же в нем есть шесть разделений, шесть сезонов. Он дает шесть чудесных имен для этих сезонов Вриндавана:

.
1) varsa-harsah (несущий ликование сезон дождей)
2) sarada-amodah (благословенная осень )
3) hemanta-santosah (радующее начало зимы)
4) sisira-sukhakarah (приятная зима)
5) vasanta-kantah (чарующая весна)
6) nidagha-subhagah (прекрасное лето)

.
В каждом сезоне есть присущие только ему удовольствия и дела. Скажем, в сезон шарада-амодах (благословенная осень) воды озер становятся чисты и прозрачны, дующий ветерок немного охлаждает и напоен ароматами разнообразных цветов, а небо так же ясно, как разум очистившегося йога.

В этот сезон Кришна любит гулять со своими друзьями по берегам озер и рек. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.21.2) описывает, что Кришна выбрал этот сезон для начала своей игры на флейте для привлечения гопи.

Чтобы сыграть на флейте, Кришне для начала надо взять ее в руки. И лишь только наш Кришна берет в руки усеянную жемчужинами флейту, поэт-преданный Харисури немедля задает один важный вопрос: почему? Почему он взял в руки флейту? Что Господь хотел показать тем, что взял в руки флейту?

Харисури сообщает нам, что на санскрите бамбуковая флейта называется «вамша». Однако термин vamsa также означает «династия» или «род». Далее он говорит, что жемчужины на флейте на санскрите - «муктах». Однако термин muktah также означает «освобожденные души». И Харисури составляет блестящий стих:

.
yasmin mukta jata
vamso 'sau kidrso 'pi mama manyah
ity asayena harina
karavalambad asau samudadhari

Кришна подумал: «Эта vamsa (флейта / династия), украшенная muktah (жемчужинами / освобожденными душами), безусловно, достойна моего почтения, и неважно, откуда эта vamsa берет свое начало». Думая так, Господь Хари приподнял флейту, оказывая ей почтение.

— «Бхакти-расаянам» Харисури на «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.21.2)
Перевод с санскрита - Хари Паршад Дас 
Painting name: Krishna with cow, by Navin

.
PS: Когда совершенный, освобожденный преданный (muktah) является в какой-либо династии (vamsa), «Нарада-бхакти-сутра» (71) говорит «моданте питаро». Это значит, что члены этой династии чрезвычайно рады: они знают, что Кришна простер ними свои руки и теперь будет поддерживать их лично  :smilies: 




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

16 дек 2018 

*~ Господь вдыхает жизнь в недостойные династии ~* 

Из всех музыкальных инструментов своего Творения наш Кришна выбирает флейту и делает ее своим личным украшением. Флейта - инструмент особый. Чтобы играть, флейтисту нужно вдувать  в нее свой жизненный воздух. Таким образом, флейта гарантирует, что каждый, кто играет на ней, вкладывает в нее свой самый важный телесный ресурс.

У нашего Вриндаванского флейтиста есть множество флейт, и самая сладкая из них - флейта из бамбука. Сейчас бамбук, пожалуй, одно из самых недооцененных растений в человеческом обществе. Растет он в заболоченных местах вдоль рек и не так чтобы уж очень нужен людям. Поэтому бамбуковые флейты иногда называют «_ку-вамша_» (бесполезный бамбук).

Вместе с тем, термин _ku-vamsa_ также означает «деградирующий род / династия».

При этом бамбуковую флейту Кришны украшают несколько жемчужин. Эти жемчужины на флейте обозначают санскритским термином '_muktah_'. Также термин _муктах_ обозначает «освобожденные души». 

И стоит только нашему дорогому Господину Вриндавана поднести бамбуковую флейту к губам и подуть, поэт-преданный Харисури немедля вопрошает: «Почему? Что Кришна хочет показать миру, поднеся флейту к устам и подув в нее?»

После этого он произносит свою чудную реализацию:
(поется на мотив «Брахма-самхиты») 

.
muktodayo'jani yatah sa jadah ku-vamso-
sty etan na yuktam iti dina-dayakarena
krtva ca tan-mukham utopamukham vyabodhi
sopamsv anadi-guruna nija-mukhya-mantrah

.
Кришна думал: «Хотя _muktah_ (жемчужины / освобожденные души) появились здесь в связи с этой _ку-вамшей_ (бесполезным бамбуком / недостойной династией), эти _muktah_ никак не соответствуют таким унылым _ку-вамшам_. Такие _ku-vamsa_, без сомнений, нуждаются в вознесении и освобождении". 

.
Размышляя об этом, Господь, источник милости для падших, приблизил уста к дырочкам на флейте и аккуратно подул в нее. Этим он показал, что он - изначальный гуру всех миров - сейчас произносит секретную мантру, состоящую в основном из своих имен, чтобы освободить _ку-вамшу_ (недостойный род), в которой появилась _муктах_ (освобожденная преданная душа).

- «Бхакти-расаянам» Харисури на «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.21.2)
Перевод с санскрита - Хари Паршад Дас
Картина неизвестного художника

.
PS: Суть в том, что Кришна устраивает все так, чтобы предки и потомки чистого преданного приобрели достаточно _бхакти-сукрити_ и смогли вступить на путь _бхакти_ в этой жизни или в следующей.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_18 октября 2019_ 


*Ведическая культура признания плюрализма мнений*

*The Vedic Culture of Respecting Plurality of Opinion*

https://www.facebook.com/notes/hari-...5394810159444/



По спорным вопросам большинство из нас принимают какую-либо сторону еще до начала обсуждения деталей. Мы часто приходим к _сиддханте_ задолго до того, как увидим аргументы всех сторон. Долгие годы я не брал свои интеллектуальные боксерские перчатки борьбы с мнениями, с которыми не согласен. Я не делал этого, и теперь стараюсь изо всех сил сопротивляться желанию сделать это.

Дорогие друзья, если по какому-либо спорному вопросу у вас есть какое-то мнение, которое отличается от моего, я искренне уважаю ваши взгляды и по-прежнему очень ценю вашу дружбу. Ваша дружба для меня важнее, чем доказывание своей правоты. 

Предполагается, что идеальное Ведическое общество должно подражать идеалу vasudhaiva kutumbakam, то есть должно быть домом, в котором каждый человек в мире (со всем их разнообразием мнений) может найти убежище, где может жить мирно. Поэтому мы не можем всегда иметь одну и ту же _сиддханту_ (заключение), которая подходила бы для всех типов рас и менталитетов. 

Ведическая культура признает это множество мнений очень приятным и гармоничным образом. Это не просто сентиментальное выражение эмоций. Я хотел бы привести прямой пример из Ведической литературы, чтобы показать _элегантность культуры уважения противоположных мнений_.

Один из спорных вопросов, который всегда существовал в Ведическом обществе: могут ли женщины принимать _санньясу_ ? 

Йаджнавалкья-смрити (3.58) говорит о _санньясе_: в комментарии Митакшары к этому стиху говорится о женщинах, принимающих _санньясу_:



(перевод выделенного фрагмента) 

*«Термин экарамах означает, что санньяси странствует без чьей-либо поддержки. Принятие роли паривраджаки также относится к женщине-санньясини, потому что мудрец Баудхайана говорит, что *некоторые* авторитеты одобряют принятие санньясы женщинами».*

Посмотрите, насколько тонко и без критики упомянута разница во мнениях. Баудхайана говорит, что у *некоторых* мудрецов есть позитивное мнение по вопросу женщин, принимающих _санньясу_, что автоматически подразумевает, что у некоторых других мудрецов есть негативное мнение по этому вопросу. 

Вот и все. Никто друг друга грязью не поливает. 

Пожалуйста, обратите внимание, что разница во мнениях по этому спорному вопросу существует со времен записи _смрити_, и с тех самых времен мы все беспомощно притягиваемся то к одному, то к другому мнению, разложенному перед нами на столах. 

Если мы оказываемся в подобной ситуации сегодня по любым другим спорным вопросам, давайте попробуем подражать невраждебному поведению и языку Ведической литературы. В конце концов, какой смысл жить в Ведической культуре, если люди, исповедующие идеальную Ведическую жизнь-мечту, ведут себя так, будто полностью противоречат тому, что Ведическая культура ожидает от них. 

Если мы можем молиться, чтобы даже самые низкие живые существа стали счастливы - _кхалам прасидатах_ (Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.18.9), то почему мы должны желать несчастья другим?

sаdhu-carana-rajo'bhilasi,
hari parshad das

хари паршад дас

[Источник _смрити_ цитируемых выше: Митакшара с Вишварупой и комментарии Субодхини и Баламбхатти. 
Под редакцией С.С. Сетлура. Брахмавадин Пресс. Georgetown. Мадрас (Ченнаи). 1912 г.р.]

PS: Пожалуйста, не забывайте, что ваши комментарии ограничены конкретной темой «уважение к множеству мнений», и, пожалуйста, постарайтесь не превзойти суть этой заметки, вступив в интеллектуальную борьбу с кем-то в комментариях к этой заметке. Я могу отвечать, а могу и не отвечать на ваши комментарии  :smilies:  


______________

(быстрый гуггл-перевод с моей правкой, 
к теме http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post184677)

----------

